# New Battery Tech at Stanford with Aluminum Ion



## nobrush (Jan 23, 2014)

Very cool as this sounds pretty promising. 


http://www.gizmag.com/aluminum-ion-battery-prototype-stanford/36936/


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

See previous thread .!


----------



## nobrush (Jan 23, 2014)

I did a search but came up with two other threads that looked like they had nothing to do with it. I'm not very good at searching on this site as it's the only forum that I've actually used. Thanks tho.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

He is talking about the thread right below yours on this News board:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ry-breakthrough-without-vaporware-151002.html


----------



## nobrush (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks. I still don't see it but your link worked. Much appreciated.


----------



## jameswang (May 1, 2015)

Look forward to commercialization of the Aluminum Battery.


----------

